# Database Discussions > Informix >  select minimum third column

## ronaldo

Hi Gurus,

 Need some help on select statement below:

col1|col2|col3
1|10485890|10485890:259|
1|10485890|10485890:264|
1|10485890|10485890:269|
1|10485890|10485890:274|
1|10485890|10485890:279|
1|10485890|10485890:284|
1|10485890|10485890:289|
1|10485890|10485890:294|
1|10485890|10485890:299|
1|10485890|10485890:304|
1|10485890|10485890:309|
1|10485890|10485890:314|
1|10485890|10485890:319|
1|10485890|10485890:324|
1|10485890|10485890:329|
1|10485890|10485890:334|
1|10485890|10485890:338|
1|14680067|14680067:330|
1|14680067|14680067:325|
1|14680067|14680067:320|
1|14680067|14680067:315|
1|14680067|14680067:310|
1|14680067|14680067:305|
1|14680067|14680067:300|
1|14680067|14680067:262|
1|14680067|14680067:292|
1|14680067|14680067:287|
1|14680067|14680067:282|
1|14680067|14680067:277|
1|14680067|14680067:272|
1|14680067|14680067:267|
1|14680067|14680067:258|
1|11534340|11534340:260|
1|11534340|11534340:265|
1|11534340|11534340:270|
1|11534340|11534340:275|
1|11534340|11534340:280|
1|11534340|11534340:285|
1|11534340|11534340:290|
1|11534340|11534340:295|
1|11534340|11534340:298|
1|11534340|11534340:303|
1|11534340|11534340:308|
1|11534340|11534340:313|
1|11534340|11534340:318|
1|11534340|11534340:323|
1|11534340|11534340:328|
1|11534340|11534340:333|
1|13631491|13631491:262|
1|13631491|13631491:267|
1|13631491|13631491:272|
1|13631491|13631491:277|
1|13631491|13631491:282|
1|13631491|13631491:287|
1|13631491|13631491:292|
1|13631491|13631491:258|
1|13631491|13631491:300|
1|13631491|13631491:305|
1|13631491|13631491:310|
1|13631491|13631491:315|
1|13631491|13631491:320|
1|13631491|13631491:325|
1|13631491|13631491:325|
1|13631491|13631491:330|
1|13631491|13631491:335|
2|13631491|13631491:519|
2|13631491|13631491:524|
2|13631491|13631491:529|
2|13631491|13631491:534|
2|13631491|13631491:539|
2|13631491|13631491:544|
2|13631491|13631491:549|
2|13631491|13631491:553|
2|13631491|13631491:557|
2|13631491|13631491:562|
2|13631491|13631491:567|
2|13631491|13631491:572|
2|13631491|13631491:577|
2|13631491|13631491:582|
2|13631491|13631491:587|
2|11534340|11534340:515|
2|11534340|11534340:520|
2|11534340|11534340:525|
2|11534340|11534340:530|
2|11534340|11534340:535|
2|11534340|11534340:540|
2|11534340|11534340:545|
2|11534340|11534340:550|
2|11534340|11534340:592|
2|11534340|11534340:558|
2|11534340|11534340:563|
2|11534340|11534340:568|
2|11534340|11534340:573|
2|11534340|11534340:578|
2|11534340|11534340:583|
2|11534340|11534340:588|
2|14680067|14680067:521|
2|14680067|14680067:526|
2|14680067|14680067:531|
2|14680067|14680067:536|
2|14680067|14680067:541|

Hi Gurus,

 I am trying to get the minimum or least value of "col3" column, group by 1,2. However it returned incorrect result.

I tried select col1, col2, min(col3) from table
group by 1,2

The last column is defined as varchar(100) and it has ":" character.

I am expecting the results:

1|10485890|10485890:259|
1|14680067|14680067:330|
1|11534340|11534340:260|
1|13631491|13631491:262|
2|13631491|13631491:519|
2|11534340|11534340:515|
2|14680067|14680067:521|

Is there any help around here?

Thank you in advance.

----------


## ronaldo

1|10485890|10485890:259|
1|14680067|14680067:330|
1|11534340|11534340:260|
1|13631491|13631491:262|
2|13631491|13631491:519|
2|11534340|11534340:515|
2|14680067|14680067:521|

----------


## ronaldo

I am trying to get the minimum or least value of "col3" column, group by 1,2. However it returned incorrect result.

----------

